# Loctite Tite Foam vs. Great Stuff



## jonjoyce346 (Oct 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried Loctite spray foam as an alternative to GS? It claims to be a much denser foam with less voids than Great Stuff but it seems relatively new and I can't find any sign of it in the hobby. I'm wondering if it's safe to use and if silicone would bond to it as well as it does to GS...

Loctite 12 fl. oz. Tite Foam Insulating Foam-2045981 - The Home Depot


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

I just bought some of this to use on my house. I was wondering the same thing. Hopefully someone will have an answer.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I just got on that link and looks like it is worth checking into...I am not a chemist at all....so even trying to understand the information about it led me nowhere...doesn't refer to animals at all..hopefully someone will chime in...


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Apparently it is not designed for continuous contact with water, see Q&A. Might be a non-starter for some.

If the OP posts a safety data sheet (MSDS) some one could probably give a better answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Black Pond & Stone Great Stuff...its waterproof.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

a lot of the things we use are not meant for long-term exposure to water...but I wonder if misting is considered the same as submersion....


----------

